# speedo,s for rc18t



## jo2448 (Dec 2, 2004)

has anyone tried using a regular quanton 2 speedo in there mini rc18t? was just curious to see if it compatable with the mini motors are not? please help me out on this . thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It should work with no problem.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I have a quantum comp 1 in mine and it works fine. Massive overkill though.


----------



## jo2448 (Dec 2, 2004)

ok cool, one more thing do you direct solder to your batts and motor, or do you use connectors?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have been using tamiya type connectors. They can carry the current that the small motors need. Mine has the Novak XRS in it. I think it is the fastest speedo I have run with reverse.


----------



## jo2448 (Dec 2, 2004)

ok cool, going to the lhs tomorrow to get a motor and a servo, any opinions on that? i bought a futaba 3101 mini today and the servo savers that came in the kit didnt fit it, so i am going back to get one that they will fit. i am new to 1/18 scale so all comments are very appreciated. thanks Jeff


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

I have a q2 in mine works fine.


----------



## jo2448 (Dec 2, 2004)

thanks, i just purchased the qc2 micro comp for the trck little thing is sweet.


----------



## mimxrider (Dec 30, 2005)

the qc2 works great in my 18T. I did the rage system on the latest vendetta micro. It's wild and everything fits, I did a full write up for everyone to see. Check the picture out on the www.mimxra.com message board under the mod section. with the stock gearing I bet 80mph is not out of the question. I should have video soon for this on the site.


----------

